# Dodgy pet shops



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I was in one of my local pet shops that deals strictly in reptiles and exotics today. I don't usually shop in this place, but went in today for a look... I wish I hadn't. There wasn't one heat bulb in any of the tanks, even though there were animals in them. I don't think the animals had been cleaned in weeks. They were even offering to let an inexperienced customer handle one of their cobras. And that was only some of it. I was appauled. I had wanted to chat to the owners about general herp stuff, but had to walk out before I did anything I regretted. Shops like that and worse shouldn't get away with it.

The funniest part is, my mate owns a pet shop and got reported for mistreating a giunea pig, even after my friend explained that the animal was ill, under treatment and not for sale. Thankfully the authoritites were happy with the vet's bills, medication and NOT FOR SALE sign that she showed them and left. 

But this rep shop has been open for ages and I've heard bad things about it (which is why I don't shop there), and they're still going! I may have to rectify the situation and call all animal welfare groups in my area. I'm sick and tired of shops like this in operation and people like my mate getting into bother over nothing!!!!! It gives the herp world a really bad rep when places like that exist.

Sorry to harp on, had to get some anger off my chest! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

you can report it to local animal welfare authorities, and they can go and have a look, just undercover etc, then they assess the situation and carry on from there.
at least your doing your bit and not buying from there.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

The first time I went in I thought I'd be 'undercover' until the guy working there recognised me cos I used to work in a petshop nearby!!!!!!!  Thought I'd go in today and see if he'd say something I could catch him out on, but ended up leaving after I seen a milksnake in the same tank as anoles, and an adult iguana in with young water dragons. I'm gonna tell the owner of the sanctuary I work at. He'll go round and kick their a**es!!
:evil: :x


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

That place sounds terrible :evil: I hope the guy from the sanctuary can sort something out! 

These sorts of places realy bring a bad name to the reptile industry and hobbie.. trouble is just it makes us look even worse when someone has to call in the RSPCA or something and they make a big fuss about how reptile should be banned :?

Keep us informed of any luck you have


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

t-bo said:


> That place sounds terrible :evil: I hope the guy from the sanctuary can sort something out!
> 
> These sorts of places realy bring a bad name to the reptile industry and hobbie.. trouble is just it makes us look even worse when someone has to call in the RSPCA or something and they make a big fuss about how reptile should be banned :?
> 
> Keep us informed of any luck you have


this is the only problem with rspca getting involved,its another black mark on all reptile keepers :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

> this is the only problem with rspca getting involved,its another black mark on all reptile keepers


And that is if the R.S.P.C.A actually go ahead and do anything which is debateable

Ryan


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

sooooooooo True


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

At least you guys can contact the RSPCA - our version (USPCA) are headed by a money-maniac and don't give a damn about anything other than dogs and cats. That's why I've contacted the sanctuary I work at cos at least they care. They're to get back to me, so I'll keep you posted. At least I can really make their life he** in the shop cos I've got relations working in our local newspaper... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## tazzyb (Feb 24, 2005)

On the note of dogy pet shops. I have just had the misfourtune of going into The Reptile house in Benton Newcastle. And although the sign claims they are the biggest and best reptile shop in the North East. No way.

Never mind the prices are double and triple my local pet shop in Rhyl. £700! for brazilians. Which my I add a 6 foot Brazilian in a 2 foot tank with a two foot brazilian. Beardies £100! I could go on for ever listing her outragous prices!

The tanks were flithy two had bloated mice in them and the tortise tanks had rotten veg in. 

God if I had the money I would have bought all the stock just to get them out of there. 

Any advice though is it worth ringng the R.S.P.C.A?

Your thoughts on this would be much appreciated as I do not know what to do?

cheers


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

What I've learned is NEVER buy the animals no matter what state they're in - that means the shop can just order new stuff in and the cycle starts all over again. I told the guy at the sanctuary about my dodgy shop and he's looking into it. :x I'd report it to anyone just to make sure your message has been heard.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah the best way to hurt them is if noone buys from them.. like you say CC then the cycle just starts again :? 

Not sure what you can do tazzy.. maybe have a word with them before trying to take it further?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Yea threats always work well...... :wink:


----------



## exotics 4 me (Feb 16, 2005)

tazzyb said:


> On the note of dogy pet shops. I have just had the misfourtune of going into The Reptile house in Benton Newcastle. And although the sign claims they are the biggest and best reptile shop in the North East. No way.
> 
> Never mind the prices are double and triple my local pet shop in Rhyl. £700! for brazilians. Which my I add a 6 foot Brazilian in a 2 foot tank with a two foot brazilian. Beardies £100! I could go on for ever listing her outragous prices!
> 
> ...


 you could just tell them to sort it out or you will report them !! sometimes a scare can make people think :?:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Speaking of dodgy pet shops: My mate (who owns the petshop I used to work in) contacted me today to tell me a story - I wouldn't have believed it till I went into the shop on my lunch break.

Our ex-boss had asked if she wanted any leo gecks to sell, as ex-stock from another store. She said yes, thinking nothing of it, so ex-boss brought them over. Out of the 4 that she got, she told me only 2 of them we fit enough to be on display in her shop - the other 2 were really thin and emaciated. From looking at the 2 she had on display, I didn't believe the others could be any worse (they were really skinny).

That was until I seen the other 2 - they were so thin I had to actually lift them to make sure they were alive. I was disgusted. One of them, the worst, was actually having a bad shed to top it all off. 

It turns out that our ex-boss had got rid of the reptile section of the store, with only had these 4 geckos left to sell. No one wanted them, so they've been sitting in a corner of the shop totally ignored for the past few months (though with the state of these gecks, it looks longer). Out of desperation my mate was offered them because the store 'no longer has the facilited to care for them'. 

Well, I started ranting and raving, and let's just say action has been taken.

I know the person involved in keeping them and I know that they are FULLY aware of how to keep reptiles, considering they used to own the shop I worked in. Talk about PI***D. :x :x :x :x :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thats terrible, makes you wonder if they actualy realise these are living breathing creatures  not just something to be left to die if they cant sell them...

Glad that you got to hear about them and have been able to help them out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry to say this guys but Benton has been done for cruelty before.The bloke that had the shop about 4 years ago was banned in the courts from keeping any form of animal for 10 years in 2001 i think.Its funny coz i found the story a couple of days ago.It concerned an iggy and a false water cobra.I will try to find it again and post the link.

Ryan


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

once again on the note of dodgy pet shops. My mate rowns a pet shop in rhyl. Just before he went on holiday about a months ago a bloke from a pet shop about 15 miles away phoned him up and asked if he wanted to buy the stock from his shop because he was closin down. My mate said if you have any animlas I will take them all. the bloke saidno only regular stock. The bloke then dissappeared and two weeks later the r.sp.c.a went into the shop and every single animal was dead. mice, hamsters, kittens, puppies, reptiles the lot. So not only did he do one and leave his stock to die. He lied and coul have sold it all. We think maybe they all were in bad condition as he had been mistreating them so he did want anyone to know. 
On a positive note although the bloke had done a runner. one of his friends told the police where he was hidin. Lets just hope he gets all he deserves. :evil:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah all he deserves and more! there is just no excuse for that sort of cruelty :? what a ba$74rd :evil:


----------

